# Animatronic Eye Mechanism



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi all,
longtime haunter first time post: This is a quick eye movement test I did of some eyes I made (these were a junk pair that I had used for a sculpting blank). The actual mechanism is made from 2 old servos, some baling wire and a home depot paint stick. It is just a test but as you see I got some really good movement and I will now go on and make the mechanism out of better materials (probably styrene and baling wire).


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I really like it! What are you planning on using them for?

DaveInTheGrave made me some moving eyes a while back for a creepy hidden person behind the painting effect but I just wanted a back/forth with a small pause - your version is pretty dynamic!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work. Never been able to get my head around stuff like that so I enjoy seeing how other people can produce such great pieces.


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks Frankie's Girl! I honestly don't have anything in particular planned for these; I'm learning about Arduino and building a skeleton graveyard greeter, I may use them in it if I have the room. Honestly though, these are better suited for a head with skin due to the way I built the mechanism. I would have to figure something else out to use it in the skelly. I have an animated grave digger that they might work in...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> DaveInTheGrave made me some moving eyes a while back for a creepy hidden person behind the painting effect but I just wanted a back/forth with a small pause - your version is pretty dynamic!


Still working?? I hope so. 

Brianaala, those eyes have a fantastic movement. Nice job on those.
I'm pretty ignorant about servos. I should learn how to build with them someday.


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for the compliment DaveInTheGrave!! Servos are super easy, just 3 wires (2 for power and 1 for input). Controlling them can be really easy too; either a hobby R/C controller or an arduino, with minimal programming can do pretty much whatever you want! 
Yes they still work fine, but they're still just sitting on my workbench; I don't really have a project for them just yet. For longevity and simplicity I would probably actually make the final piece with styrene instead of tongue depressors and some return springs though...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's nice to know. I really need to experiment with some of those.
Thanks!


----------

